# Girl with a broom -Rembrandt



## murillo32botti (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello, Found this picture called Girl with a broom at a thrift store and was wondering if someone could tell me if this is a print or copy or reproduction. My first day of postings today and I hope I'm doing this right. Not sure why pictures are coming out sideways sorry
Thank you


----------

